# young serbian high flyers



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

Dan, if you catch this it was meant for you. I have been flying my birds for weeks now and have not really been able to get them up high due mostly to weather and time. I did have to take this pic for you, these two are always the last two down and today when I went out they just sat there so I got the cam. I loved it, hope you enjoy. >Kevin


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

Hello kevin,
Great shot and good looking birds! I had mine out for 2 weeks. I just started to flag them up. Hoping for some nice weather this weekend.


----------



## Sunne (Apr 23, 2010)

Great Looking Serbian High Flyers 

How long do they fly for?

Looks like there enjoying the weather


----------



## kelliepulido (Mar 16, 2010)

beautiful birds


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*fly time*



Sunne said:


> Great Looking Serbian High Flyers
> 
> How long do they fly for?
> 
> Looks like there enjoying the weather


 Thankyou, I got these birds from Outcold a few years back and now I have to many to take pictures of all, these two just looked to relaxed after flying to pass it up. I am not sure how long they fly, I will let them out and watch them go up and it's back to work. I basically just let them fly as they want to,I had 6 birds up for about 3 1/2 hours the other day but had to leave so I do not know total time. They where in the loft when I got home. Most of the birds are interested in mating for now so they really do not fly much at this time. I am going to push them a little harder at the end of the month. >Kevin

PS: I have about 50 birds now not including my homers.


----------



## kelliepulido (Mar 16, 2010)

I need some of these


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

kelliepulido said:


> I need some of these


I know where you can get some


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

That's a beautiful picture ...


----------



## shonny (Nov 19, 2008)

Do they fly real high?


----------

